# To you, which enneagram type seems most ideal?



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Ice Ghost said:


> As a 3w4, I would say Type 1 would be my second choice. They're pretty identical on the surface,


yeah, both have no sense of humour


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Inguz said:


> yeah, both have no sense of humour


Hummph! I have an awesome sense of humor!


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Siren said:


> Hummph! I have an awesome sense of humor!


Then laugh! :laughing:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Voted 8 for various reasons (no, that it's my integration was not part why!). For one, I like the independecy of 8s and how they can simply stop to be bothered by things in general. I also like how 8s are capable of being more extraverted and just be out there, and how they be very passionate about things they care about. I feel that type 8 deals a lot with my personal flaws in a way that seems ideal.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

I wish my tritype be 5w6-8w9-4w5 :sad:


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

inguz said:


> yeah, both have no sense of humour


lol :laughing::laughing:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I think 5's are the most boring, no offense.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I like the neuroses and cognitive distortions of 7 better than that of 3. I'd like being a 7w8 with a 1 and 4 fix (or 3 fix).


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I envy the optimism and "lightness" 7s can embody; I wish I had that trait. 7 isn't even in my tritype (4w3 - 9w1 - 6w5). So unfair. 

Of course I want what I really don't have.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Type zero seems like an ideal type to me.
The Enneagram focusing on negative neurotic patterns you kinda have to free yourself from all that bull and ascend.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

I wish I could develop my head fix more. 

I love visiting the 6 forum. There's so much variety between them, they all support each other and their forum has this very welcoming and self aware vibe about it that I enjoy. I also think having a little more "doubt" would do me some good.


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> I think 5's are the most boring, no offense.



Do you base this off the Enneagram theory (type 5 on paper) or on type 5s that you've met in real life?


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

wk05 said:


> Do you base this off the Enneagram theory (type 5 on paper) or on type 5s that you've met in real life?


I've based this on those who I have come into contact with and based on my knowledge learnt through enneagram study.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> I think 5's are the most boring, no offense.


how are we boring?


----------



## momof2 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would say a nine because they seem to be the happiest. As a seven myself we are not always as happy as we portray ourselves to be. I recently saw a video on youtube that says the agenda of the seven is to charm and disarm. We are a fear type and demons usually come up when we are alone. As I have dealt with my anxieties I have really come to appreciate my type. I pick up stray dogs, feed the homeless, cheer others, etc. I still love the type 9 because they seem so stress free.


----------



## momof2 (Jul 21, 2011)

mushr00m said:


> I think 5's are the most boring, no offense.


But probably the most knowledgeable and insightful which are great attributes to have.


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been called many things in both jest and sincerity, and I have to say that "boring" has never been one of them.. More likely to hear "weird" "strange" "quirky" "hilarious" :laughing:


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I think its the way the type descriptions make 5 out to be. I made a post in the 5 forum about that, actually.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Type 3 for sure.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

wk05 said:


> I have been called many things in both jest and sincerity, and I have to say that "boring" has never been one of them.. More likely to hear "weird" "strange" "quirky" "hilarious" :laughing:


What one views as entertaining another may view the opposite. My subjective view is that 5's arn't necessarily the most entertaining in my books.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

9w1 and 1w9 is the closest you can get to god =P


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

8w7 3w4 7w8 sp/sx. I always fear I'm not assertive enough. D=

Apart from that, I don't mind at all being a 3w4.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know that any type would necessarily be better than another. I think of any of them could be peachy-keen, it's just a matter of health.


I do like my lack of emotional turbulence as a 9, but this is not to mean that I'm happy-ass all the time without any emotional shit.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

lol I wonder what's so bad about 2?


----------



## Tetsonot (Nov 22, 2012)

I like being a seven, but if I had to choose another, I'd have to go with eight. I identify a lot with the eight, but I wouldn't mind being core eight for an extra dose of eightishness.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I think I would like to be an 8 for a week and commit some serious carnage. That could be very interesting.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I would ideally be free of type altogether.


----------

